
Oklo's Jacob DeWitte on Building a Nuclear Reactor People Want - jseliger
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/03/jacob-dewitte-oklo-interview/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11238850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11238850).

